

Ask HN: Are there studies that compare development speed in different languages? - Major_Grooves

Our startup is built in Java with the Tapestry framework (for historical reasons). We&#x27;re concerned that we&#x27;re not shipping features fast enough, but also that we are kind of at the maximum speed possible for a &quot;Java startup&quot;. We&#x27;ve done all we can to improve speed of everything a &quot;around&quot; development - e.g. product management - but we can&#x27;t seem to get any faster.<p>Every time we try something new, it feels like we have to build it from scratch, whereas if you were using Ruby or PhP, there would already be a dozen open-source versions we could use or adapt quite easily.<p>One extreme option is to re-write our entire app in a more nimble language and framework.<p>I just wondered if there are any studies that give an idea of the relative speed of development between different languages&#x2F;frameworks?<p>&#x2F;non technical CEO asking...
======
eduardordm
I got some java contracts in my consulting company, some of them are startups.
If you are building a SPA you should check out JHipster, they have plenty of
information on why they chose certain tools over others.

If you are building a normal, server-side rendered app Spring-boot+data+mvc
and thymeleaf (or freemarker) are usually what small companies use for fast
development. Investing into IntelliJ Idea is really helpful.

There is no need to rewrite. What exactly is taking long in the development?
Maybe I can help with some tips (I'm SCEA/SJCP/etc)

Edit:

> there would already be a dozen open-source versions we could use or adapt
> quite easily.

That never materializes into actual usable products.

